# Hi from Spain



## hogan (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi all from a newbie,just imported hymer from germany to spain ( NOT ADVISED) so will be on the look out for wild camping spots in spain.
Hogan


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Aug 29, 2007)

hogan said:
			
		

> Hi all from a newbie,just imported hymer from germany to spain ( NOT ADVISED)



How have you done that without an Home address? Do you have a NIF number?


----------



## ian81 (Aug 29, 2007)

hogan said:
			
		

> Hi all from a newbie,just imported hymer from germany to spain ( NOT ADVISED) so will be on the look out for wild camping spots in spain.
> Hogan


We are recently back from 6 weeks in northern Spain / Portugal where we wild camped all the time. Stayed on various beaches (water usually available) and by lighthouses. In June / July it was fairly quiet except for weekends. Felt safe and in many places we saw the police patrolling. See www.lapaca.org for aires.


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Hogan







    ​


----------



## hogan (Aug 29, 2007)

JohnSandyWhite said:
			
		

> How have you done that without an Home address? Do you have a NIF number?


Hi I have lived here for  5 years so I have more numbers and cards than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## hogan (Aug 29, 2007)

Ha Nice welcome gillr49 thanks.


----------

